# Sig Pro 2022



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

So, I asked this question as a suggestion in another thread, and got one response (thanks to whomever did - sorry I don't remember your tag). So, I am interested in this gun in 9mm, but I don't know a lot about it. More thoughts please.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got interested in it a while back myself - beginning of 2006, if I remember. I kinda liked the look, and did a lot of google searches on it. Also, did some searches on the Sig Forum. All reviews I have read were good. Most comments on the Sig Forum claimed that the trigger was nicer than most of the metal Sigs (people here have later agrued against that, but that was the sentiment at the Sig Forum).

Then I finally got a chance to hold one at a gun show... I didn't like the grip. I found it too blocky and bug. That turned me away from it.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I had one that I bought on a whim. It was very smooth shooting and accurate, and the trigger was nice. But the grip didn't really fit the best either. It felt chunky. I also wanted something to conceal and this gun seemed to thick to hide well. I traded it for an FNP. It was a fine weapon though and you might like it. My advice is just to make sure it fits your hand well before you buy it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I owned the .40 version (in all other respects the same gun) and it was an excellent gun - lighter than the 226 or 229, accurate as any Sig (and that can be pretty accurate) easy to tear down and clean.

The ONLY reason I don't have it now is that I'm into compacts and sub-compacts, and the 2022/2045 is definitely a full-sized gun.

Comments about the grip being chunky may be an exaggeration, but they are a handfull. The gun usually ships with two grips - the regular and large - now the large grip IS chunky.

Overall, an excellent gun - only the poly bigots have much bad to say about it, and they're blowing smoke.


----------

